# Partial Colectomy with end ileostomy



## Babsss (Oct 18, 2016)

I could use some help with a partial colectomy procedure.  I have looked at all the codes at least three times.  Someone may know an edit that I don't.  
Right colon resection with ileostomy
Midline lower abdominal incision was made and extended somewhat above the umbilicus.  The abd was entered.  Serous fluid noted.  Palpation revealed what appeared to be an area of tumor deposit in retroperitomeum involving the posterior cecum and ascending colon for a distance of approximately 10 cm.  This was freed up with blunt dissection and use of the thunderbeat instrument.  The terminal small bowel was transected with the GIA stapler and the upper ascending colon was transected also with GI stapler.  The specimen was sent to path.  The terminal ileum was brought out as end ileostomy through a separate incision, the right lower quadrant.  The fascia was then closed with running sutures.
I have looked at all the partial colectomy codes and I have to admit I am stumped.  
44144 looks good until the mucofistula.
44141 states with skin level cecostomy or colostomy.
HELP


----------



## nateslidder (Oct 18, 2016)

*colectomy w ileostomy*

we billed one the other day with 44144 w -52 modifier since he did not do the creation of mucofistula.


----------



## Babsss (Oct 18, 2016)

Someone on another thread stated that they bill 44310 for the ileostomy and 44140-52 modifier for the partial colectomy.  That seems to be over coding the procedure.  Thanks for the response.  I wonder if anyone else has this same issue?


----------

